#ubuntu-uds-community-2 2014-11-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Scope development how-tos | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22398/scope-development-how-tos/
<alecu> hello!
<marcustomlinson> hello
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeswqrUEsFk0DLnle-xU4bkb18rKMHWhuuUA8A9XE_6-SS_tQ
<dpm> for whoever wants to join the hangout
<alecu> The Unity Scope Tool is a real time saver when developing scopes (compared to the emulator or even a device). I highly recommend it.
<dpm> indeed!
<Guest60718> Is building scopes with Python as supported as in qt?
<avoine> QUESTION: is it to soon to use the golang api for building scope?
<dpm> thanks Guest60718, avoine, we'll get to your questions in a minute
<pstolowski> Guest60718, python is not supported
<pstolowski> avoine, Go is supported
<pstolowski> avoine, we have go bindings for scopes api
<alecu> QUESTION: how do you make the query refresh when a settings change?
<pasimako> QUESTION: Can I skip preview and execute url link directly from query results?
<thostr_> avoine: see also https://godoc.org/launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v1
<avoine> ok, thanks
<avoine> QUESTION: Can you explain how you would build a permanent cache for things like images for example.
<avoine> or even json
<pasimako> thank you
<dpm> fast food on the menu!
<dpm> adding location to your scopes in 2 minutes :)
<dslul_> QUESTION: how can you change departments at runtime when, for example, a different filter is selected?
<avoine> great thanks
<belkinsa> Who is running the next session>
<dslul_> QUESTION: is it possible to manually change the selected department from code?
<belkinsa> dholbach, which session are you going to be in?  This one or the ISO one?  And do you know who is hosting this one?
<dholbach> belkinsa: no idea - I just pinged dpm about it :)
<belkinsa> I saw
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<belkinsa> And there he is! akiva-thinkpad, are you hosting it?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Creating better incentives to contribute to Ubuntu. | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22321/creating-better-incentives-to-contribute-to-ubuntu/
<akiva-thinkpad> belkinsa, would rather not; I'm a hosting newb
<akiva-thinkpad> the session at least
<belkinsa> Oh, okay.  dholbach or dpm will do it for you.
<akiva-thinkpad> cool beans
<alecu> bye!
<avoine> great session, thanks a lot!
<dpm> hi akiva-thinkpad, I'll start the session in a minute and give you the link
<akiva-thinkpad> sounds cool
<belkinsa> I guess i need to start it...
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcjXBa0llihbI2UJGrENRz4ChJKvxtUie4x7C0PCCrm3W6xKw
<dpm> belkinsa, ah, just saw your message
<belkinsa> Thanks
<dpm> have you started a session already? Or are you joining that one ^ ?
<belkinsa> No, I haven't
<belkinsa> I was confused on who was going to do it
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcjXBa0llihbI2UJGrENRz4ChJKvxtUie4x7C0PCCrm3W6xKw
<belkinsa> I'm in
<belkinsa> Bah, stupid firefox
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<belkinsa> Go ahead and start it, I will join later, fi I can
<akiva-thinkpad> irc good to go?
<dpm> hi all, is the feed coming all right?
<belkinsa> Feed is good and streaming
<belkinsa> akiva-thinkpad, I think that is the common thing is that people do want to program
<belkinsa_> This seems to related to this session as Ali said:  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22335/howto-to-use-your-skills-and-experience-to-find-a-job/
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I saw that
<belkinsa_> Ah, good.  I was just checking
<akiva-thinkpad> heh I sort of lamented this session after I saw that
<belkinsa> There we are!
<belkinsa> Here is one example of one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa
<belkinsa> Sorry, need to rejoin
<cheesehead> Hall of Fame and Ubuntu Accomplishments fell into disuse for valid reasons. Any attempt to ressurect those should address those reasons
<belkinsa> Bah
<akiva-thinkpad> beklinsa
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<belkinsa> Sorry, I thought everthing was working.
<toddcnb> a nice certificate of appreciation for loco's to use for greeters at events and places that offer meeting space or local contributions
<cheesehead> toddcnb: Not clear to me - who is appreciating the LoCo?
<toddcnb> we use schools and restaurants to host meetings and events I would like to thanks them in some-way also we have a lot of non tech people that help with lots of loacal events that I often forget to say thank you for their help
<cheesehead> toddcnb: Ah, so LoCos do the appreviating. Yes, that works.
<cheesehead> s/v/c
<cheesehead> I generally see three types of positive feedback: Simple/automated, interpersonal/relationship, and formal
<cheesehead> So far, we've talked about formal - the harest and most resource-intensive
<toddcnb> if we had a nice official Ubuntu certificate for them to display
<toddcnb> even business that promote Ubuntu would like that
<cheesehead> toddcnb: I don;t see why a recognized LoCo can't knock something lovely together. Just as official no matter who drwas it
<akiva-thinkpad> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcjXBa0llihbI2UJGrENRz4ChJKvxtUie4x7C0PCCrm3W6xKw come join
<belkinsa> Maybe the use of the LoCo with this peer to peer programing could give people reason to get their Membership.
<belkinsa> And it could help the LoCo community grow.
<cheesehead> belkinsa: Right. LoCos are an example of interpersonal/relationship incentive.
<belkinsa> Some sort of LoCo Programing outreach program is what I have in mind but I think outreach may be the wrong word.
<belkinsa> This is could be also tied with those programming lessons that dpm and the others are working on.
<belkinsa> I think App development days or whatever they are.
<toddcnb> many loco's like ours are mostly users few programmers but other loco's are able to assit programming projects
<ali1234> the UK loco channel is pretty technical but we don't do anything technical towards ubuntu
 * cheesehead failed to join the hangout
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<ali1234> we all do our own things. the only thing UK loco people have in common is we live in the UK. many people there don't even use ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> If you went to the loco; what do you want to see in regards to an event?
<ali1234> actually even that isn't true, plenty of people live abroad as well
<ali1234> "went" to the loco?
<cheesehead> akiva-thinkpad: Many different kinds of events: Seimnars on topis, show-off meetings, installfests, bug sprints, etc
<cheesehead> Going out and having coffee may be non-didactic, but it does build resume references. That's the networking part.
<ali1234> the UK loco is pretty much just an IRC channel with people who speak english in it
<cheesehead> I know a couple people who got Linux jobs based on knowing people from a local user group.
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> really?
<toddcnb> ubuntu hours are great to fix minor issues and chat with other linux users and show off programs and setups
<cheesehead> Is there interest in ressurecting automated feedback/incentives like Ubuntu Accomplishments, or soes everybody just want to get a job?
<cheesehead> Some of us already have non-technical jobs, and aren't interested in getting a Linux job.
<ali1234> gamification feels like a way to get people to work for free
<ali1234> maybe that's just me though
<cheesehead> ali1234: Motivates some people, demotivates others. Not for everyone.
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> true
<belkinsa> ali1234, I agree and it doesn't really promote how good someone is
<belkinsa> Wait, I can read.
<toddcnb> installfests are very popular for our community
<ali1234> many of the old accomplishments weren't even automatic, you had get someone else to verify it
<akiva-thinkpad> toddcnb, really?
<belkinsa> gamification will promote getting people in but I think there should a way to prove how good people are.
<belkinsa> In the skills.
<toddcnb> akiva-thinkpad: yes we do two each month but could do 4-5 if we had help
<belkinsa> Ali is applying
<belkinsa> He just said that on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards#A22:00
<cheesehead> belkinsa: I think we can all agree that gamification is inappropriate for gauging skills and advanced recognition. But there may be a place for it for new entrants and initial contributions.
<belkinsa> I agree with it being a place to get people into the Community and get them started.  For there, because they learned the skills, they can maybe apply for the Membership or something like that.
<belkinsa> But how will that get them a job in real life, buT can get my answer in Ali's session.
<cheesehead> Instead of building new tools, perhaps we should look at existing tools - are we unintentionally giving null- or non-positive feedback to on-ramping contributors?
<cheesehead> Learning to Triage bugs in the Bug Squad, for example, is not easy. A simpler on-ramp may help reduce their turnover.
<belkinsa> cheesehead, +1
<ali1234> triage is easy
<ali1234> just ask if they've tested on the most recent version and set the bug to incomplete
<belkinsa> Maybe we need to reboot 5-A-Day or something like that
<akiva-thinkpad> http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/
<cheesehead> belkinsa: But why do 5-a-day? What's the incentive?
<belkinsa> Good point.
<belkinsa> Never mind
<belkinsa> Thanks for the session.
<ali1234> btw, the ubuntu-sdk is not something i have ever needed to use while contributing, and i don't see myself ever needing to use it
<cheesehead> 5-a-day seems like a good candidate for gamification.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<belkinsa> cheesehead, yes, but I  think that is only for bugs, but could be moved to development/coding
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, the sdk is still not complete either.
<belkinsa> Could this help also: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest
<akiva-thinkpad> oh neat
<cheesehead> belkinsa: +1
<ali1234> akiva-thinkpad: i only use xubuntu, i've no interest in QML app-dev or whatever it's supposed to be used for
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, A performance hound!
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<ali1234> i have contributed to ubuntu platform components only to the extent that they are used in xubuntu
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, qml is mainly for the phone which will eventually come out.
<akiva-thinkpad> the qml apps can work on xubuntu though
<ali1234> yeah, again, not interesting to me at all
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
 * akiva-thinkpad finds the next session
<ali1234> if you want me to contribute to that stuff the first thing you need to do is convince me to use it
<ali1234> but that will be difficult
<cheesehead> ali1234: Okay, how do we convince you to use a certain tool?
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, The pragmatism is strong with this one ~
<ali1234> cheesehead: make it better than the others?
<cheesehead> ali1234: So your only criteria is 'better'?
<cheesehead> Not more convenient?
<cheesehead> Or familiar?
<ali1234> yes, for my personal definition of "better"?
<ali1234> no, nothing to do with familiarity, i only switched to xubuntu a year ago
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, well qml's main selling point will be touch inteface with the phone. Do you see yourself eventually getting an ubuntu phone?
<ali1234> no.
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu TV?
<ali1234> no
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm
<ali1234> i don't even have a TV
<cheesehead> ali1234: If we don't know your personal definition of 'better', we cannot convince you of anything. So why would we bother? Do what you want.
<akiva-thinkpad> good
<akiva-thinkpad> tv's are evil time wasters
<cheesehead> ali1234: It simply meant you're not a good consumer for the 'incentives' under discussion. You seem self-motivated.
<ali1234> yes, very much. really the only way to make me contribute more would be to write even more buggy code
 * cheesehead writes that down
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> mental note: write more buggier code.
<akiva-thinkpad> btw thanks for joining the irc chat; it made it a lot easier to run my first uos session.
<cheesehead> akiva-thinkpad: Sure. Does this mean we can eliminate the get-a-job session later? We seem to have covered that ground.
<akiva-thinkpad> cheesehead, doesn't matter to me.
<cheesehead> akiva-thinkpad: Nor me.
<akiva-thinkpad> although truth be told; I would have cancelled it if I had known that session was going on
 * akiva-thinkpad grabs some pumpkin pie
<ali1234> the reasons i prefer xubuntu involve a lot of things but largely: it is entirely designed for desktop, nothing else. it's a very small code base which is easy to learn all of, and it's a horizontal rather than vertical stack
<cheesehead> ali1234: Xubuntu is nice. I used it for many years.
<ali1234> by which i mean it shares pieces with a lot of other projects, rather than being a custom UI with custom toolkit running on a custom display server, none of which is used anywhere else
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, have you tried lubuntu as well?
<ali1234> so if i fix a bug in Gtk it doesn't just help xubuntu
<genupulas> so here anybody can talk ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, that is very true.
<cheesehead> genupulas: Yes
<akiva-thinkpad> genupulas, yep;
<genupulas> ok
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, so interestingly a developer from xfce was on linux unplugged podcast awhile back
<ali1234> i haven't really tried lubuntu, no. i might if they get some reasonable Qt release going
<ali1234> akiva-thinkpad: which one?
<akiva-thinkpad> he indicated that XFCE does need some contributors.
<ali1234> yeah, i know, i've mostly been working upstream
<akiva-thinkpad> I can't recall
<ali1234> was probably nick
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm not terribly familiar with xfce; but it was made out to seem that the developer community there was more enthuthiast as opposed to official.
<ali1234> absolutely
<ali1234> i don't think anyone anywhere is paid to work on xubuntu
<ali1234> er, xfce
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, so that is interesting ; you contribute upstream to xfce?
<ali1234> well, either really
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<ali1234> i contribute upstream to all projects
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, o_O
<ali1234> i've patches in the kernel, gtk, more stuff than i can remember
<akiva-thinkpad> wow
<ali1234> when i hit a bug and it affects me, i fix it
<akiva-thinkpad> what are you working on these days?
<ali1234> hence, i fix what i use
<ali1234> last thing i sent a patch for was xfce task manager
<ali1234> that was for a bug found in xubuntu testing
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting. Do you use github, launchpad, subversion?
<ali1234> i use github and launchpad a lot. also errors.ubuntu.com. subversion... only as long as it takes to import the repo into git
<ali1234> xfce also has it's own git repos
<ali1234> what i think is really lacking is communication between distros and upstream
<ali1234> i find so many bugs on distro bug trackers, especially launchpad
<ali1234> and upstream doesn't even know about them
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, yah I get that a lot with my compiz bugs
<ali1234> oh yeah, compiz
<ali1234> i've got a commit on 0.8, but that was after canonical forked it
<akiva-thinkpad> oh neat
<akiva-thinkpad> what for?
<ali1234> so probably nobody is using my fix
<akiva-thinkpad> ha
<ali1234> fixing the ezoom plugin to work with multimonitor
<ali1234> most of my patches are trivial as well, like anyone with a bit of critical thinking could find these bugs
<ali1234> that and lots of free time
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, oh nice. best feature of compiz imo
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, what do you use for your ide?
<ali1234> yeah, i agree, that's why i ported it to xfwm
<ali1234> i don't use an ide
<akiva-thinkpad> really?
<ali1234> i used to use gedit until they ruined it, now i use mousepad
<akiva-thinkpad> vim emacS?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<ali1234> if i am in a terminal i use nano
<akiva-thinkpad> never heard of mousepad
<akiva-thinkpad> have you ever tried geany?
<ali1234> it's exactly like how gedit used to be
<ali1234> i found geany to be slightly ugly and very slow
<akiva-thinkpad> maybe.
<ali1234> i like gtksourceview *shrug*
<akiva-thinkpad> I like geany because its easy to run python in it.
<ali1234> tat's what terminals are for?
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, just saves a second.
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, one thing I also like is that it works with ubuntu's hud. That is really the selling point for me in unity
<akiva-thinkpad> And what I missed in xfce.
<ali1234> oh jesus no
<akiva-thinkpad> not the dash; the hud :P
<ali1234> the hud is horrible, i used unity for over a year and the first thing i did when reinstalling is unbind alt
<akiva-thinkpad> although I like the dash as well.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<ali1234> the second thing i did was unbind the windows key
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting
<ali1234> the third thing was turn off overlay scrollbars and global menu
<akiva-thinkpad> different strokes for different folks. I love the hud with gimp because most of the options do not have a shortcut key associated with it.
<ali1234> painting with keyboard... senseful?
<ali1234> i really dislike this push towards keyboard shortcuts... for years ui designers told us how much users hate keyboard shortcuts and typing things
<ali1234> ut now apparently they love it
<akiva-thinkpad> ha true that
<ali1234> well, except when they are using apps... then it all has to be touch controls
<ali1234> anyway, my feeling to getting more contributors... and this was raised in the previous session too... first you need to stop losing them
<ali1234> and that's something i've been saying for years now
<akiva-thinkpad> ali1234, how do you do that?
<ali1234> well, stop chasing users at the expense of people like me
<ali1234> i used unity for years, tried to contribute, it was just a mess
<ali1234> eventually gave up and went to xubuntu
<ali1234> i reported many bugs in that time
<ali1234> nearly all of them are still open
<akiva-thinkpad> yah it would be good to perhaps indicate that unity7 or compiz are not in active development.
<ali1234> the unity stack is huge and vertical and i never could even figure out which part was broken, let alone fix it
<ali1234> unity 8 is no better... it is just different
<ali1234> i do still watch the development
<ali1234> in a way i am glad i never bothered to learn unity 7, because it's dead now
<akiva-thinkpad> I have mainly contributed to the core apps; havn't delved much into unity8 itself
<ali1234> the phone stuff isn't usable yet
<akiva-thinkpad>  I know the feeling of trying to track down what lever pushes what button.
<ali1234> you need people who fix what they use
<ali1234> first then, you need people using it
<akiva-thinkpad> One of my complains is sometimes it is unclear where to file bugs for certain projects
<ali1234> right now, people can only use unity 7 day to day
<ali1234> but that's dead, so even if they do fix it, it's not worth much
<ali1234> constant API churn and rewriting things instead of fixing them has been a problem for a long time now
<ali1234> it basically makes it impossible for people to fix what they use
<ali1234> because the development version is constantly too buggy to use, and the stable version is maintenance only
<ali1234> like i said, i've been harping on about these problems for years
<ali1234> just ask popey; he's bored of listening to this rant now
<ali1234> anyway, gotta go for dinner
<ali1234> cya later
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> see you around
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Latest Developments In Lubuntu Development | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22341/community-1411-latest-developments-in-lubuntu-development/
<dwvisser> Satisfied Lubuntu 14.04 LTS user here. (Installed on 2 machines at home at several at work used for software development.)
<wxl> wow we already got a convo going on neat :)
<dwvisser> oops... *and* several at work
<joern_> hi everyone!
<wxl> yeah well i'm at work too :)
<dwvisser> Hello. Where is everyone in meatspace. I'm in the USA.
<wxl> but about to go at lunch to do this
<wxl> ok i'm headed for it
<wxl> 30 seconds
<wxl> um is it up?
<ianorlin> confirmed up
<belkinsa> And you are live!
<belkinsa> I see you!
<joern_> I'm watching it, too
<joern_> :D
<wxl> can you all see the slides/
<joern_> but I still don't know how I can join and stuff :P
<belkinsa> Blackscreen, wxl
<wxl> black screen?
<belkinsa> I see them now!
<belkinsa> Video lag
<joern_> yes, the slides are there
<amjjawad> wxl:
<amjjawad> I can see it :)
<joern_> hi amjjawad
<gilir> is there a link somewhere to join the hangout ? :-)
<amjjawad> joern_: hello :)
<joern_> wxl: you are in a public toilet, aren't you?
<joern_> :D
<gilir> Looks like a 1 man presentation for now :-)
<amjjawad> belkinsa: I failed to sleep :(
<amjjawad> joern_: hehehe
<joern_> o/ gilir
<belkinsa> There should be a Join Hangout on the page
<phillw> gilir:  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22341/community-1411-latest-developments-in-lubuntu-development/
<belkinsa> wxl, which the side
<phillw> you need to me signed on, iirc
<amjjawad> wxl: you need to post the link here so people could join
<amjjawad> click on "invite" on google hangout and copy-paste the link and post it here
<joern_> hi phillw
<phillw> ho joern_
<jose> link is on summit if you marked you were very interested in attending
<jose> or are required
<belkinsa> Did wxl forgot to switch the side?
<amjjawad> jose: I know. Some other people don't though
<jose> that's why I wrote it here :)
<amjjawad> and that is why I asked wxl to post the link here to make life easier ;)
<gilir> phillw, I am only on listen-only mode with this link, but maybe it's on purpose for the beginning of the session
<joern_> me too
<joern_> :D
<amjjawad> wxl: your slide does not work
 * belkinsa is listening too
<phillw> gilir: belkinsa is the person to sort that out, that's why we have her :)
<joern_> but that's better, I guess you don't want to hear my terrible english ^^
<amjjawad> wxl: it is on the first page only
<belkinsa> I think he can't see the IRC
<joern_> that's right
<amjjawad> belkinsa: indeed
<belkinsa> But I think he post those sides somewhere
<MarcT> Need to change the slides
<belkinsa> Who is in the hangout with him?  Tell me.
<amjjawad> well, someone with good English needs to join him and talk to him ;)
<belkinsa> Tell him*
<amjjawad> No one as far as I can tell
<ianorlin> team :D
<amjjawad> belkinsa: I thought you will attend my session :(
<amjjawad> looks like it is the time zone belkinsa
<belkinsa> amjjawad, I don't have something sable
<gilir> hopefuly, we will have the slides after the session :-)
<belkinsa> I wanted to host one today but I wasn't able because my computer
<belkinsa> gilir, hopefully
<amjjawad> belkinsa: what is wrong with your computer?
<belkinsa> Yes, and I will fix it
<amjjawad> belkinsa: hope so :)
<belkinsa> To bad that you can't do hangouts on air on a tablet taht well
 * amjjawad when will wxl see the IRC?
<amjjawad> belkinsa: I do prefer computers rather than stuff like tablets ..
<amjjawad> belkinsa: I don't even have a tab and I don't want to
<belkinsa> Same here
<joern_> well if I could make Lubuntu completely running on my tablet, I would like it ^^
<joern_> but the wifi isn't working
<amjjawad> joern_: It is not the system in my case, it is just that I feel myself with a keyboard and buttons
<amjjawad> touch thing is not my thing :)
<amjjawad> joern_: maybe when ToriOS is out, that would be possible :D
<joern_> :P
<belkinsa> \o/
<amjjawad> why this session about the team?
<amjjawad> I thought it is about the dev side?!
<belkinsa> What happened?
<amjjawad> disconnected
<joern_> maybe something with the water closed he's obviously sitting on? ;-)
 * belkinsa thinks doing this session via iRC is better
<joern_> *closet
<belkinsa> ;)
<amjjawad> joern_: hahah
<wxl> argh
<wxl> what the hell :(
<belkinsa> You need a new hangout and start again
<joern_> wb Walter
<amjjawad> finally you looked at the IRC :D wxl
<belkinsa> start that one and move one*
<wxl> so the slides didn't work??? :(
<amjjawad> your slide wasn't working
<amjjawad> wxl: nope
<wxl> sorry it's hard to see slides and irc at the same time
<belkinsa> wxl, F5 and scroll through the,
<wxl> i'll try again
<wxl> i did belkinsa
<belkinsa> Oh, really?
<belkinsa> Strange
<marcLBPSB> Not able to hear or see anything?
<amjjawad> if you click on the link, you should go back again wxl
<belkinsa> wxl is having problem
<phillw> marcLBPSB:  hangout reset... just re-starting
<marcLBPSB> cool....back in
<marcLBPSB> sound is echo now..hearing everything twice
<joern_> no echo for me
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Will the sides be posted somewhere?
<joern_> there is someone in the background
<belkinsa> Yes
<joern_> bit small, but I see it
<amjjawad> wxl: yes
<marcLBPSB> can see but sound is echo x 2
<amjjawad> can you make it bigger wxl
<belkinsa> Not really, no echo for me
<ianorlin> I can see it
<phillw> yup
<amjjawad> no echo here
<phillw> no echo here
<joern_> yay, scrolling slides
<joern_> !
<belkinsa> Sorry for the repost
<belkinsa> wxl, QUESTION: Will the sides be posted somewhere? (if you want to answer it in the end go ahead)
<amjjawad> why don't you guys join him?!
<amjjawad> don't be shy to share your voice :P
<belkinsa> Still no scroll
<ianorlin> link ?
<amjjawad> https://plus.google.com/events/cjplq7nnhal3decmvu8afk516mk
<MarcT> I had two windows open at same time which explains the echo....sorry
<amjjawad> MarcT: ;)
<belkinsa> Scrolling now!
<belkinsa> \o/
<wxl> gilir: are you ready?
<gilir> wxl, yes, but I suppose to talk alone ?
<wxl> gilir: just come on and you'll take over
<MarcT> When will 14.10 become an LTS release
<joern_> never :P
<ianorlin> Where do you report bugs with LXQt if you find them?
<wxl> it's an automatic thing about hangouts
<joern_> it's not supposed to
<gilir> wxl, I'm already on the hangout
<wxl> gilir: nope
<joern_> wxl: I guess you need to invite or something
<wxl> invited
<gilir> ianorlin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next
<gilir> or if you are sure it's upstream : https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues
<gilir> wxl, I already click on the link, but I'm on listen-only mode
<wxl> gilir: change that
<gilir> wxl, how do you do that ?
 * gilir try to disconnect / reconnect
<belkinsa> Is there an unmute for mic for you?
<belkinsa> gilir^^^
<wxl> it's that he's not even in the hangout
<wxl> can ANYONE actually join the hangout?
<joern_> not me
<phillw> needs an invite, iirc
<gilir> wxl, I think nobody can join
<belkinsa> What is the link again?
<phillw> belkinsa: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22341/community-1411-latest-developments-in-lubuntu-development/
<gilir> I remember first UOS, you saw the people connected to the hangout
<wxl> https://plus.google.com/events/cjplq7nnhal3decmvu8afk516mk
<gilir> and now, I see nobody execpt wxl
<belkinsa> Use the link that you have for the hangout that you are in.
<wxl> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdAexc11cnL-K9M5hv4-NuvJixppCPs0lztE6XVus1cjW2dFA?authuser=0&hl=en
<wxl> that?
<belkinsa> Yes
<wxl> oh jeez :/
 * wxl facepalms
<belkinsa> Link works
<belkinsa> gilir, use that link
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdAexc11cnL-K9M5hv4-NuvJixppCPs0lztE6XVus1cjW2dFA?authuser=0&hl=en
<belkinsa> I can too
<wxl> hi jörn
<belkinsa> Where is gilir from?
<wxl> france i believe
<joern_> finally
<belkinsa> He kind of sounds like Gru.  ;)
<joern_> belkinsa: where did you get that link from? :D
<belkinsa> This one? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdAexc11cnL-K9M5hv4-NuvJixppCPs0lztE6XVus1cjW2dFA?authuser=0&hl=en
<belkinsa> From wxl
<joern_> yes that one
<wxl> ooh it's phillw
<belkinsa> It's the hangout link to be in it
<joern_> good to know
<belkinsa> Firefox, why you crash?
<phillw> not shaved... dropped camaera :)
<joern_> come on phillw
<wxl> joern_: 5 minutes left if you want to talk!
<belkinsa> Who is the other guy, not ianorlin but the other one
<belkinsa> joern_, is that you in the hangout?
<wxl> belkinsa: joern with the headphones
<joern_> yes that's me
<belkinsa> AH, I see.
<belkinsa> It's finally good to see you joern_ in person
<joern_> if there is time, I would like to ask about btrfs support for Lubuntu
<wxl> 1s
<joern_> my fancy gaming headphone :P
<wxl> joern_: ↑
<wxl> when julien is done talking please introduce yourself
<joern_> sounds fine
<belkinsa> 16.04 should the LTS but 15.04 or 15.10 can be the switch but more for testing it
<belkinsa> 16.04 LTS with the new thing, I mean
<wxl> that's what gilir is discussing
<belkinsa> AH, I see.
<wxl> well 2 min left
<wxl> joern_: go
 * wxl pets his beard
<belkinsa> Thanks for the this session guys
<wxl> thanks for coming belkinsa
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
<joern_>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubu…/+source/ubiquity/+bug/204187
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 204187 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No compressed file system option in ubiquity." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<wxl> bug 204187
<wxl> all good buddy
<gilir> thanks wxl :-)
<wxl> thanks gilir !
<phillw> good session!
<phillw> wxl: always good to bag the last one of the day... you don't get kicked off :D
<wxl> except for the technical mishaps
<wxl> shall we continue this conversation at the usual meeting place?
<phillw> can do :)7
<wxl> ta all
#ubuntu-uds-community-2 2014-11-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
<ianorlin>  /close
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track:  | UOS 14.11 Feedback | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22400/uos-1411-community-uos-feedback/
<dholbach> anyone wants to join the hangout?
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> who would like to join the session?
<dholbach> or who has some feedback?
 * cheesehead has insufficient bandwidth
<dholbach> is the stream already working for you?
<cheesehead> starting soon...
<dholbach> bizarre
<dholbach> we're already live
<cheesehead> Stream running. Video good
<cheesehead> Audio good
<dholbach> bizarre, 3 minutes of lag
<mhall119> lots of lag today, > 3 minutes
<dholbach> cheesehead, all right - do you have some feedback already? :)
<mhall119> if anybody has feedback or questions for us about UOS, please post them here
<cheesehead> Boring feedback: I think you guys are doing a good job communicating
<cheesehead> Three days seems to wear you guys for the amount of actual work done. Pehaps shorten to 2.5
<cheesehead> Incremental improvements
<cheesehead> Perhaps get more topics onto summit a week or so before the event. (I know that's hard)
<cheesehead> Find a way to prevent conflicting or too-overlapping sessions
<cheesehead> A lot of stuff got covered and re-covered and re-re-covered, which is kind of a waste of your time.
<cheesehead> Rick's idea for focused sprints has come up before. I think it's worth a try during one cycle; need a plan to evaluate.
 * cheesehead listens to all the other ideas
<cheesehead> Man, those crickets are loud
<mhall119> I know ;)
<cheesehead> Well, that's all I have. Great session.
<mhall119> thanks cheesehead
<dholbach> any more feedback from IRC?
<alket-w> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Kubuntu Plasma5 Preview plus a briefing on our new CI | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<dholbach> Riddell, do you know who's running the plasma5 session? do you know if they can kick off the hangout and everything?
<dholbach> ahhh, it's already scheduled said dpm
<Riddell> dholbach: I'm onto it
<dpm> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> hi all
<Riddell> we're waiting on 1 more presenter
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<Riddell> who's here for kubuntu?
<Riddell> and shall I start?
<BluesKaj>  here out of curiosity more than anything :)
 * dkessel too
<Riddell> any questions?
<Riddell> I know you viewers are out there
<alket-w> no questions , but it really looks cool, can't wait
<alket-w> thanks
<Riddell> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<Riddell> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<Riddell> any questions?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<lordievader> Will there come a "stable" ci ppa?
<linuxtech> You mentioned Debian will be closely aligned to Kubuntu, where will the recent KDE be distributed in Debian?  In unstable?  Will it be available in backports?
<lordievader> Cool, thanks :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
<belkinsa> sgclark2, wxl is hurrying to get to work to run the hangout
<sgclark2> great
<sgclark2> making coffee brb
<sgclark2> my mic is busted though, they had to mute me at my kubuntu one :(
<belkinsa> I heard.
<belkinsa> We may need to do via IRC
<belkinsa> The Ubuntu Women one was only IRC
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu Oregon LoCo meet and greet and planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22372/community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon/
<sgclark2> ack, I new I missed one darnit
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<belkinsa> It's already bloged.
<sgclark2> I will have to review it, so sorry, I have over booked myself
<belkinsa> And I need to get to the list too
 * belkinsa have overbooked too
<belkinsa> had*
<silverlion> :G
<belkinsa> We are using the pad along with the hangout if wxl can make it: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon
<belkinsa> if not it will be done via IRC with me
<sgclark2> ok
<belkinsa> Good thing that I skipped my class.
<sgclark2> Thank you belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
 * belkinsa hopes she is not missing that many clicker points today
<sgclark2> clicker points?
<belkinsa> Later
<belkinsa_> Welcome to the
<belkinsa_> Ubuntu Oregon LoCo meet and greet and planning session
<belkinsa_> We are doing is only in IRC as wxl is not here
<belkinsa_> We have a pad here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon
<belkinsa_> And
<belkinsa_> Sides: http://v.gd/cC5cBz
<belkinsa_> You need to use LibreOffice to open
<belkinsa_> We are doing is only in IRC as wxl is not here
<belkinsa_> We have a pad here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon
<belkinsa_> Sides: http://v.gd/cC5cBz
<belkinsa_> You need to use LibreOffice to open
<belkinsa_> For the new comer.
<wxl> actually i'm here
<wxl> i rode by butt off trying to get here on time
<wxl> sorry everyone
<belkinsa_> Cool.
<sgclark2> np
<wxl> give me one second and we'll get the hangout going on
<wxl> hi sgclark2
<belkinsa_> Okay
<sgclark2> k
<wxl> i got to set up the hangout
<wxl> i might be sweating like crazy don't mind that :)
<belkinsa_> Don't forget to invite me wxl
<sgclark2> lol
<belkinsa_> And correctly
<belkinsa_> ;)
<sgclark2> can invite me too, but I have to be muted
<wxl> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe9uxqOuo9vCsBEEJXV8N3awSkxhRmI9OMaZQ3-zV1Aqgdg-w?authuser=0&hl=en
<wxl> hum taking a long time to set up
<wxl> um i can't edit the uos page for whatever reason
<belkinsa_> On it
<belkinsa_> What is the stream
<belkinsa_> Broadcast URL
<wxl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwljZGLyP6Q
<wxl> are you invited yet belkinsa_ ?
<belkinsa_> Do it the other way
<belkinsa_> In the hangout
<belkinsa_> wxl: invite me via the hangout
<wxl> belkinsa_: did that work?
<silverlion> wxl nope it does not
<silverlion> wxl hit f5!
<belkinsa_> sgclark2: you may need to mute you mic
<sgclark2> it is
<belkinsa_> Okay
<silverlion> its kind of weird that I've walther double in ears :D
<sgclark2> same
 * sgclark2 needs help with 2 million people lol
 * belkinsa_ needs people in the Cincinnati area that are Ubuntu users
 * belkinsa_ is of the Ohio LoCo
 * silverlion is member of the german LoCo 
 * silverlion offers help in terms of PR and marketing stuff 
<belkinsa_> Woah, cool idea.
<belkinsa_> I might do that for the Ohio LoCo or at least for the Cincinnati area.
<sgclark2> good idea for Portland too
<silverlion> belkinsa_ : i've turned down a writers project in germany to focus my work for ubuntu
<belkinsa_> Ubuntu Hours: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<belkinsa_> sgclark2: do you know that link of that Meetup page?
<sgclark2> I don't sorry
<sgclark2> salem is a bit of a drive for me, have not made one
<belkinsa_> No, the Euegene meetup link.
<belkinsa_> Never mind
<belkinsa_> wxl can share it late
<silverlion> sgclark2 & belkinsa_ would it be good for you guys to have a "experience report" to get into the topic PR?
<sgclark2> experience report?
<belkinsa_> Hm?
<belkinsa_> What is that?
<silverlion> sgclark2 : I'm experienced in PR because I did a couple of jobs in that area
<belkinsa_> Ah, the team reports!
<silverlion> I'd write down my experience in a presentation or blog for you guys to benefit from
<sgclark2> cool :) I have zero experience lol
<belkinsa_> Maybe if some of the memebers who have blogs have them blog the stuff
<belkinsa_> Or have a team blog that can be on Planet Ubuntu
<sgclark2> my blog is on planet ubuntu
 * silverlion 's is too
<sgclark2> mostly kubuntu/kde stuff tho
<belkinsa_> Same but
<silverlion> I'll focus on PR stuff now
<belkinsa_> I think a team blog could help too
<micah68_> We should definitely have a presence at LFNW in 2015!
<sgclark2> yes
 * silverlion always wanted to visit the states ^^ maybe I'll show up there ;)
<sgclark2> Oregon is a great state to visit :)
<micah68_> do it silverlion! The Pacific Northwest is a beautiful place.
<sgclark2> ^^
<silverlion> I'll have to see whether my financials give it a go
<silverlion> then I really might come for a week or so
<sgclark2> :)
<silverlion> wxl you lag heavily :(
<silverlion> not hearing anything now :(
<belkinsa_> Is anyone else hearing something?
<sgclark2> I cn but it is still double
<belkinsa_> Turn off the non hangout stream
<silverlion> stream drops out every min or two with lag of 30 secs
<micah68_> I don't have stream problems
<belkinsa_> silverlion: it's you.
<belkinsa_> ;)
<silverlion> :(
<belkinsa_> wxl?
<belkinsa_> I can't hear now
<belkinsa_> sgclark2: getting no sound?
<sgclark2> no sound now
<micah68_> oh, I lost sound too
 * belkinsa_ hijacks the session
<silverlion> now i've regained sounds
 * belkinsa_ wants to say something in the hangout
<sgclark2> sure
<wxl> sorry everyone
<wxl> computer died :(
<sgclark2> :(
<wxl> luckily that was the last slide
<micah68_> go for it
<wxl> my stupid battery has been unknown for a day
<sgclark2> agree
<belkinsa_> PAd: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon
<sgclark2> yeah I have to tag my stuff already
<micah68_> I'm a software engineer who is working on a QML app for Ubuntu Touch. I think the way I can be the most valuable is to help people wanting to do app development. Do you guys know how that might fit into LoCo activities?
<sgclark2> on a couple planets
<sgclark2> micah68_: hackfests!
<sgclark2> and sign me up :)
<belkinsa_> Ubuntu Hours, Jams, hackfests ect.
<micah68_> wxl: when will that be at Lane?
<sgclark2> yeah
<sgclark2> should be in onne place
<sgclark2> I can go other places, just not all the time
<belkinsa_> We can always end it early
<belkinsa_> Thanks everyone for coming
<belkinsa_> Thanks wxl for hosting
<sgclark2> nice to meet you all!
<wxl> alright awesome
<wxl> very useful
<belkinsa_> Indeed.
<sgclark2> good job !
<wxl> micah68_: eexcuse my ignorance but are you a member?
<wxl> thanks sgclark2 :)
<belkinsa_> I might take some of those ideas for Ohio LoCo
<wxl> please do!!!
<wxl> belkinsa_: is there somewhere that locos kind of share their successes?
<wxl> belkinsa_: also one other question: do those action items automatically get tagged to our blueprint?
<belkinsa_> You need to add them youself
<wxl> ok that's fine
<belkinsa_> And the loco portal is a place to look in
<belkinsa_> loco.ubuntu.com
<wxl> i'm still kind of new to the whole blueprint process so i'm figuring it out as we go
<belkinsa_> It goes into the last box, not the whiteboard
<wxl> belkinsa_: how does one post there?
<belkinsa_> What is the link to the blueprint
<wxl> gimme a sec
<wxl> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+spec/community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon
<belkinsa_> And can you give me a short summary of the session for the summary session
<wxl> belkinsa_: ok
<belkinsa_> It's where you placed your prep work for the session
<wxl> hm?
<wxl> like wwhat form do you want what in? :)
<belkinsa> On the blueprint
<belkinsa> The work items one
<wxl> oh
<micah68_> wxl: sorry for disappearing
<wxl> right i understand that
<wxl> but what about the summary thing?
<wxl> the summary session is in 10 min no?
<wxl> micah68_: np
<micah68_> I'm not an Ubuntu member and I don't think I'm a member of the Oregon LocO
<wxl> micah68_: you are in oregon, tho?
<belkinsa> wxl, I hope that two person on works
<wxl> belkinsa: hm?
<belkinsa> [wxl,sgclark]  Start up a team blog: TODO This one
<micah68_> wxl: Yup. I live in Corvallis and work in Salem.
<belkinsa> I'm not sure if that will allow it to be posted
<wxl> oh yeah well you could add them as individual items i guess
<wxl> micah68_: well then definitely join!!!
<belkinsa> if not, have it one item for the tw
<wxl> belkinsa: tl;dr do i need to do anything NOW? else, i need to take care of something
<wxl> micah68_: are you a launchpad member
<belkinsa> wxl, not really, I'm already working on the summary
<wxl> belkinsa: ok cool then i'm going to jet
<wxl> i'll be back in a bit
<wxl> i'll post slides and such to the ml later
<wxl> and cc you too belkinsa
<belkinsa> wxl, Ubuntu Oregon LoCo meet and greet and planning: Walter of the Oregon LoCo talked about the state of the LoCo and how to get more people involved within the LoCo.
<belkinsa> Good?
<wxl> micah68_: ping me later and we'll work on making you an official member but if you can figure it out just join this group https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or
<wxl> belkinsa: works for me
<belkinsa> Okay, perfect.
<wxl> ok i'm headed out
<wxl> thanks again everyone!!!!
<wxl> micah68_: btw our channel is #ubuntu-us-or
<belkinsa> See ya
<wxl> *poof*
 * wxl part *
<belkinsa> I'm out of here too,m but not IRC
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
<valorie> hmmm, we're here too, right?
<valorie> but no announced events
